# Jerry Bean arrested



## BrunoGator (May 19, 2008)

Has anybody heard anything of him being arrested among others?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

who's jerry bean lol


----------



## BrunoGator (May 19, 2008)

He's an oldtime dogman


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ahh now i know.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

I heard on the news about a bunch of people getting busted. Not sure who though.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Cross post from another forum... 350 dogs seized in dogfighting raids in 5 states - mypitbullpro.com

350 dogs seized in dogfighting raids in 5 states

ST. LOUIS (AP) - As many as 350 dogs have been seized and about 30 people arrested in raids across five states that animal welfare groups are calling the largest simultaneous raid of dogfighting operations in the U.S.
Authorities said Wednesday that the raids were conducted by federal, state and local law enforcement agencies across Missouri, Illinois, Iowa, Texas and Oklahoma.

The raids followed a more than year-long investigation prompted by information from the Humane Society of Missouri, which says it reached out to others when it realized the scope of the operations.
Dogfighting is a felony throughout the United States.

President George W. Bush signed a law two years ago that increased penalties for activities that promote or encourage animal fighting.
THIS IS A BREAKING NEWS UPDATE. Check back soon for further information. AP's earlier story is below.

WASHINGTON (AP) - Authorities have arrested about 30 people and seized about 200 dogs in dogfighting raids Wednesday across three states, the Justice Department said.

The American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals, which cooperated in the investigation, said the target was believed to be the largest dogfighting operation in U.S. history. The raids by task forces involving federal, state and local law enforcement agencies were conducted across Missouri, southern Illinois and eastern Texas after a nine-month investigation.

Dogfighting is banned throughout the United States and is a felony in all 50 states. President George W. Bush signed a law two years ago that increased penalties for activities that promote or encourage animal fighting after a long campaign by animal-welfare groups.

John M. Bales, the U.S. attorney in eastern Texas, said nine people in his state were indicted on June 30 of three counts - conspiracy to commit an offense against the United States, sponsoring or exhibiting an animal in an animal fighting venture and buying, selling, delivering or transporting animals for participation in an animal fighting venture. If convicted, the defendants each face up to five years in federal prison and fines of up to $250,000.
Bales said eight people were arrested Wednesday in Texas' Panola and Gregg counties. Nine dogs, mostly pit bull terriers, were seized during a search of property in rural Panola County.

Bales said a veterinarian was onsite to care for the dogs along with representatives of the Humane Society. Bales said he's filed motions to put the dogs in the care of the Humane Society and asked a judge to order those charged in the case to reimburse the organization for the cost.

The Associated Press: 350 dogs seized in dogfighting raids in 5 states

Prosecutors: 3-state dog-fighting ring reaches East Texas

By BLAIR DEDRICK ORTMANN Beaumont Enterprise

July 8, 2009, 1:35PM

Eight people were arrested today in an interstate dog fighting ring that reached into East Texas.

Officers and agents executed a federal arrest warrant in Panola and Gregg counties where nine dogs were seized during a search of property in rural Panola County, according to a release from U.S. Attorney John M. Bales.
The dogs were mostly pit bull terriers.

A licensed veterinarian was on-site during the seizure to examine and provide care to the dogs. Representatives of the Humane Society of the United States, which assisted in the investigation, were also on hand, the release stated.

The indictment against nine people was unsealed today morning and named: Harold D. Stewart, 41, Karl "Shane" Courtney, 34 and Devin L. Pelzl, 29, of Beckville; Jerry "Scotty" Chism, 34, of Longview; Chase M. Courtney, 26, and and Chad A. Courtney, 30, of Carthage; Jerry L. Beene, 69, and Michael L. Beene, 36, of Hampton, Ark.; Jerry L. Matlock, 57, of Stilwell, Okla.

A federal grand jury returned a three-count indictment June 30 charging the nine defendants with conspiracy to commit an offense against the United States, sponsoring or exhibiting an animal in an animal fighting venue, and buying, selling, delivering or transporting animals for participation in an animal fighting venture, the release stated.
If convicted, the defendants each face up to five years in federal prison and fines of up to $250,000.

The U.S. Attorney also filed motions seeking to take legal ownership of the dogs and place the animals in the care and custody of the Humane Society. Under federal law, the government can forfeit any animals engaged in any animal fighting venture. The U.S. Attorney is also seeking a court order requiring the defendants to reimburse the Humane Society for all costs incurred for the dogs' care.

The investigation into the dog fighting ring began in October 2008, the release stated, and was launched be the Federal Bureau of Investigation; the U.S. Department of Agriculture, Office of Inspector General; the Missouri State Highway Patrol and the Texas Department of Public Safety.

Pit bulls seized in dogfighting bust in Panola Co. | Breaking News | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle

Hannibal man facing federal charges in connection with dog fighting

Wednesday, July 08, 2009 at 12:03 p.m.

The U.S. District Court of Missouri's Eastern District have indicted five men in connection to what it calls the largest dogfighting operation in U.S. History.

One of the men is from Hannibal.

A news release states 38-year-old Michael Morgan from Hannibal, also known as "Missouri Mike" was arrested for a number of offenses.

They include knowingly buying, selling, delivering and training Pit Bull Terriers solely for the purpose of animal fighting.

The men are accused of serving as referees, spectators and time keepers during the fights, not to mention participating in illegal gambling on the fights.

The suspects also are accused of destroying and disposing dogs who lost in the fighting competitions or didn't perform aggressively enough.

These Missouri arrests are believed to be a small part of a larger dog fighting ring.

It's believed to have spanned five states, with arrests in Illinois, Iowa, Texas and Oklahoma as well.

If convicted, the Missouri men face a maximum penalty of five years in prison for each count and fines up to $250,000

The following is a news release from the U.S. Attorney's office of Eastern Missouri located in St. Louis

FIVE MEN CHARGED, OVER 150 DOGS SEIZED IN DOG FIGHTING RINGS

St. Louis, MO: Officers from multiple federal and state law enforcement agencies arrested five Missouri men and seized more than150 Pit Bull Terriers in an early morning raid on several locations involved in dog fighting ventures, Acting United States Attorney Michael W. Reap announced today.

The U.S. Attorney also filed motions seeking to take legal ownership of the dogs and place the animals in the care and custody of the Humane Society of Missouri. Under federal law, the government can take custody of any animals engaged in any animal fighting venture. Additionally, the U.S. Attorney is seeking a court order requiring the defendants to reimburse the Humane Society of Missouri for all costs incurred for care of the animals while the animals are in their custody.

According to the indictment between January 2008 and June 2009, Michael Morgan, Robert Hackman, Teddy Kiriakidis, Ronald Creach and Jack Ruppel were involved in animal fighting ventures and dog fighting competitions. They established and ran various kennel operations to purchase, breed, train, condition, and develop Pit Bull Terriers for participation in the animal fighting ventures, Robert Hackman operated "Shake Rattle and Roll Kennel," Jack Ruppel operated "Ozark Hillbillys Kennel," Michael Morgan a/k/a "Missouri Mike" operated "Cannibal Kennel," and Ronald Creach operated "Hard Goodbye Kennel."

The indictment alleges that the defendants routinely inhumanely abandoned, destroyed, and otherwise disposed of Pit Bull Terriers that lost fighting competitions, did not perform aggressively enough, or that became injured, wounded, or disabled as a result of participating in an animal fighting ventures.

In addition to the indictment unsealed today in the Eastern District of Missouri, 21 defendants were also charged in separate cases arising from the same investigation in the Western District of Missouri, the Southern District of Illinois and the Eastern District of Texas.

Headed by the U. S. Department of Agriculture's Office of Inspector General, this dog fighting investigation is the latest in a series of major animal fighting investigations conducted throughout the country since the passage of the Animal Fighting Prohibition Enforcement Act, signed into law in May 2007, which makes it a felony to participate in the blood sport.

"As evidenced through this and other recent investigations, animal fighting activities exist throughout the state and the country," said Special Agent-in-Charge James L. Mendenhall. "The OIG will continue to pursue substantive allegations of animal fighting, and is committed to work in concert with other federal, state and local law enforcement agencies to that end."

"We are pleased with the success of this lengthy and thorough investigation, stated Colonel James F. Keathley, Superintendent of the Missouri State Highway Patrol. Undercover officers from within the Patrol's Division of Drug and Crime Control along with the other state and federal agencies should be commended for their dedication and continued hard work in our concerted efforts to stop animal fighting."

"The Humane Society of Missouri provided initial information that led to this investigation. During the course of the investigation they also cared for animals involved when possible, and they are presently designated to provide continuing care for the seized dogs," said Acting United States Attorney Michael Reap.

"Forcing a dog to fight to its death is not a sport," said John V. Gillies, Special Agent in Charge of the St. Louis office of the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI). "There is nothing respectable about encouraging two animals to torture and dismember each other. Individuals who participate in dog fighting claim to care for the animals, but they don't hesitate to electrocute their helpless dog once it loses a fight and can no longer provide any financial benefit."

Indicted in the Eastern District of Missouri:

Michael Morgan, a/k/a Missouri Mike, 38, Hannibal, MO, on two felony counts of conspiracy to commit federal offenses and one felony count of prohibitions against animal fighting ventures;

Robert Hackman, 55, Foley, MO, two felony counts of conspiracy to commit federal offenses and two felony counts of prohibitions against animal fighting ventures;

Teddy Kiriakidis, a/k/a Teddy Bogart, 50, Leasburg, MO, one felony count of conspiracy to commit federal offenses;

Ronald Creach, 34, Leslie, MO, one felony count of conspiracy to commit federal offenses; and

Jack Ruppel, 35 Eldon, MO, town, two felony counts of conspiracy to commit federal offenses and two felony counts of prohibitions against animal fighting ventures.

If convicted, each count of the indictment carries a maximum penalty of five years in prison and/or fines up to $250,000.

Reap commended the work on the case by the Missouri State Highway Patrol , the Humane Society of Missouri, the United States Department of Agriculture Office of Inspector General; the Federal Bureau of Investigation, and Assistant United States Attorneys Matthew Drake, Charlie Birmingham and Julie Wright who are handling the cases for the U.S. Attorney's Office.

The charges set forth in an indictment are merely accusations, and each defendant is presumed innocent until and unless proven guilty.

Click here for the full indictment court papers.
Hannibal man facing federal charges in connection with dog fighting : News : KHQA

Dog-fighting ring operated in Northwest Missouri, indictment alleges

By MARK MORRIS The Kansas City Star

A federal grand jury has indicted two western Missouri men and five others for purportedly operating a pit bull dog-fighting ring in Northwest Missouri.

The men allegedly participated in a multi-state ring that is being called the largest in the country.

Authorities seized 53 dogs in early-morning raids on several locations in western Missouri and more than 350 dogs total in a coordinated sweep involving locations in several states. Most of the dogs were pit bull terriers, federal officials said.

The local charges, unsealed Wednesday morning in Kansas City, allege that Rick P. Hihath, 55, of St. Joseph, Cris E. Bottcher, 48, of Gilman City, Mo., Jill D. Makstaller, 32, of Perry, Iowa, Julio Reyes, 28, of Tecumseh, Neb., Zachary R. Connelly, 32, of Ogden, Iowa, Kevin P. Tasler, 51, of Jefferson, Iowa, and Ryan J. Tasler, 32, of Woodward, Iowa, conspired to sponsor a dog-fighting enterprise.

According to the indictment, the conspirators bet thousands of dollars on the outcome of at least three fights that occurred between late February and early May at Bottcher's farm in Gilman City, about 100 miles northeast of Kansas City in Harrison County.

After an April 25 fight, Bottcher alleged used a .22 caliber rifle to shoot two dogs who had fought that night, "but did not perform to the handler's/owner's expectations," according to the indictment.

At a Feb. 28 dog fight, Connelly and Ryan Tasler purportedly discussed how they disposed of dogs they had killed after fights.

"They said they burn their dogs in a barrel so if police come to their property all the police would see are holes burned in the ground," the indictment alleged.

The indictment also alleged that Bottcher and Hihath spoke of killing dogs and throwing them in the river.

The indictment also alleged that conspirators denied "adequate and humane medical treatment" for wounds or injuries that the dogs had suffered in the fights.

The Human Society of Missouri is helping to shelter dogs seized in Missouri and Illinois, officials announced this afternoon.

Dog-fighting ring operated in Northwest Missouri, indictment alleges - Kansas City Star

Cross posted from: 350 dogs seized in dogfighting raids in 5 states - mypitbullpro.com


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Haven't seen anything about Jerry Bean though..


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

We had a arrest here in Nebraska just the other day and it names some of the ppl but not his name. Here's the link....

JournalStar.com - Lincoln, Nebraska - News - Nebraska


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

i heard about that multi state case on NPR


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i have read about the five state bust, but not a whole lotta details.
thanx "for pits and giggles" for posting the article.
i haven't seen many names though??
and it sounds like most of these guys were tied by other illegal activities not just dogfighting???


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Haven't seen anything about Jerry Bean though..


It states in the article that there was a Jerry L Beene dont know if its the one you are talking about waswas an indictment out on him and others.


----------

